# KOOL-AID HYDRAULICS



## koolaid365

NEW PICS EVERY WEEK
















































LS/DSC03306.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

SEE YA IN A FEW DAYS


----------



## koolaid365

ttt


----------



## TYTE9D




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Jul 30 2008, 11:59 PM~11222313
> *SEE YA IN A FEW DAYS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## swingwhatubring

http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=287kg9l&s=4

 mbq or kool-aid which is it?


----------



## 1 lowfukn ram

> _Originally posted by swingwhatubring_@Jul 31 2008, 12:24 PM~11225474
> *http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=287kg9l&s=4
> 
> mbq or kool-aid which is it?
> *


that was prob a customers car that had mbq coils in and all they did was the reinforcement :dunno:


----------



## koolaid365

CUSTOMER CAR DID FULL FRAME NOT COILS KOOLAID FRAME WORK ONLY


----------



## swingwhatubring




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

looking good bro . :thumbsup:


----------



## koolaid365

ttt


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Jul 30 2008, 09:59 PM~11222313
> *SEE YA IN A FEW DAYS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Que Onda Leo


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

KOOLAID EVERYTHING


----------



## 59KAORU

2 KOOL-AID FROM YUZO

WHAT's UP FRIENDS!!

HOW ARE YOU?

I HAVE ONE QUESTION!!

HOW MUCH 'ORIGINAL MOVABLE BENDEX PUMP'

MY HOME BOY WANTS 2PUMP!!

I WILL WAIT YOUR ANSWER!!




SEE YHAAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## koolaid365

TTT :roflmao:


----------



## koolaid365

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Psta

WHAT IT DEW KOOL-AID?!


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

:thumbsup:


----------



## koolaid365

ttt


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Aug 10 2008, 08:38 PM~11310380
> *ttt
> *


 :angry:


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS

HOPE TO SEE YOU OUT HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## koolaid365




----------



## koolaid365

JUST ARRIVE GEARS 11S 9S 13S AND PLENTY VENTED CAP COMP MOTORS ALSO SOLEOIDS AND OTHER HYDROS STUFF COILS OF COURSE 4 1/2 3 1/2 PRE CUTS 1 1/2 RED DUMPS ADEX ADEL 2 DELTA ITALIAN HOSES CHROME TANKS KOOLAIDS BALLS STROKES REG GEARS #8 1 323 864 5050


----------



## koolaid365

1 323 864 5050 ASK FOR LEO OR KOOLAID


----------



## koolaid365

ttt


----------



## koolaid365

ttt


----------



## elchulo1982

sup koolaid never heard back from you or leo


----------



## stacklifehydraulics




----------



## koolaid365

ttt


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

KOOLAID SPRINGS http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iT9kS9KlMH8&feature=user


----------



## Cadillac1

i dont know how many threads you got but im gonna rep for you every chance i get


TTT


----------



## koolaid365

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## mrsdirtyred

My Car is looking beautiful koolaide and Thanks for Making her beautiful. She is going to be the hottest thing out there..... :biggrin:


----------



## koolaid365

:thumbsup:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## 79 cutty

:0


----------



## Jimmy C

Like anyone going into business and making a "go" of it, I wish you only the best. More fellas' need the balls you have and what it takes to do it for themselves. Good Luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS

KOOL ASS LIMO FELLAS ......


----------



## koolaid365

have saco and vented cap motors in stock 1 323 864 5050 :cheesy:


----------



## koolaid365

HES BACK AND AT KOOLAIDS ANGELO THEE AWARD WINNING AUTO GOLD AND SILVER LEAF ARTIST NOW TAKING ORDERS CALL HIM OR ME KOOLAID 1 323 864 5050 WILL BE AT SHOP TODAY FINNISHING THEE KOOLAID LIMO COME CHECK IT OUT THIS GUY IS BADASS ;


----------



## koolaid365

ttt


----------



## TYTE9D

VERY NICE! what shocks are you using on the towncar, how long?


----------



## koolaid365

27 in i think call us 1 b323 864 5050


----------



## koolaid365

TTT


----------



## koolaid365

ttt


----------



## koolaid365

ttt


----------



## bigbodymodelo

hey thats fagget Mando that fool needs to pay up


----------



## koolaid365

:roflmao:


----------



## Psycho631

Does Koolaid make a piston pump?


----------



## koolaid365

TTT :roflmao:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Aug 29 2008, 06:43 PM~11474434
> *TTT :roflmao:
> *


how about hooking ****** up (<---- ME) with those grey centenials lol. (5 finger discount) lol


----------



## koolaid365

:thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics




----------



## koolaid365

:thumbsup:


----------



## koolaid365

REG BARE PRE CUT OR IN NOW GET THEM Y U CAN PLENTY OF THEM KOOLAID 1 323 864 5050 :biggrin:


----------



## koolaid365

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Aug 31 2008, 09:42 PM~11487231
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BIGGATO799

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 25 2008, 11:42 AM~11431710
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## koolaid365

TTT


----------



## MUFASA

thanks for the coils Koolaid..............good looking out........  

































lemme know when me n chino can put some miles on the limo....... :cheesy:


----------



## koolaid365

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Aug 31 2008, 09:42 PM~11487231
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## koolaid365

TTT


----------



## Cadillac1

It's goin down on the 28th of this month. We will be in Sac reppin for Kool Aid. You guys should come up if you got some time. I know its close to Vegas but it should be a good show.


----------



## koolaid365

we will see


----------



## Cadillac1

we definitely want you guys to come through. a lot of people in this area rep Kool Aid so it should be a good battle in the pit and the block after the hop


----------



## koolaid365

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 5 2008, 07:16 PM~11270037
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## koolaid365

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Aug 31 2008, 09:42 PM~11487231
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## koolaid365

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Aug 31 2008, 09:42 PM~11487231
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## koolaid365

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Aug 31 2008, 09:42 PM~11487231
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Cadillac1

i see you got pics of the homies. keep it on your mind. i will give you shout later and see what's goin down but the door is open


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

she is still tryin :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Sep 19 2008, 06:30 PM~11647405
> *she is still tryin :biggrin:
> *



She is getting it.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Sep 9 2008, 06:42 PM~11561461
> *we will see
> *


what up koolaid


----------



## single_pump

lovin the 4 ton coils from kool aids, leo is one cool guy. i saw him with my own eyes install some coils in my caprice will smoking a cig and on the phone....


----------



## koolaid365

:cheesy:


----------



## mrsdirtyred

Thanks again Koolaid and Leo my pink princess is gettin up there to the next level Koolaid Show Shit.. Hope you liked the chicken.....


----------



## koolaid365

CHICKEN IS THE BOMB LETS DO IT AGAIN


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

koolaid coils


----------



## stacklifehydraulics




----------



## koolaid365

HELLO


----------



## benz88

Do you guys have anything else for the Towncars other than the Balljoint extenders? Lookin at Adjustable uppers and lower trailing arms. Also a 3 pump kit with 8's and 16's. PM me please.


----------



## koolaid365

:thumbsup:


----------



## KING*85*

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Oct 6 2008, 11:34 PM~11798393
> *:thumbsup:
> *


WHAT SIZE SPRINGS ARE BEST 4 A REGAL WIT V6


----------



## benz88

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Oct 6 2008, 12:42 AM~11788622
> *Do you guys have anything else for the Towncars other than the Balljoint extenders? Lookin at Adjustable uppers and lower trailing arms. Also a 3 pump kit with 8's and 16's. PM me please.
> *


----------



## Mr_cutty_84

TTMFT


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by KING*85*_@Oct 6 2008, 11:18 PM~11798777
> *WHAT SIZE SPRINGS ARE BEST 4 A REGAL WIT V6
> *


how many batteries u got in the trunk. usually a 3 1/2 ton coil will work well. but ive seen others use 4 1/2 ton coils up front in a v6 and work just as well


----------



## streetshow




----------



## Mr_cutty_84

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr_cutty_84

TTMFT


----------



## cloz grumpy

if mbq dont work for me im going to kool aid :cheesy:


----------



## koolaid365

new stuff


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Oct 9 2008, 12:24 PM~11822297
> *new stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


send me all the chrome pieces in the display case, ill just pay for shipping lol


----------



## Mr_cutty_84

TTMFT for mah homie kool-aid !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr_cutty_84

well all i have to say dahmm kool-aid is the shit he the man with the master blast he hook up both my cuttys and did a fucking great job on both of them here is a pic of one of them on 3 wheels


----------



## HOUSTONEMADE

SAY KOOLAID HYDRAULICS IM TRY TO FIND OUT IF YALL GOT SOME OF THOSE ADAPTERS FOR THE BALL JOINTS ON A 96 LINCOLN TOWN CAR AND WHAT KIND OF HOPPING SPRINGS CAN I PUT ON THE SAME CAR IF YA DO HAVE THIS PARTS PM ME WITH A PRICE THANKS


----------



## Mr_cutty_84

they have everything you need man you should call them bro kool-aid is the new cenerty hydrolic shop bro they have everything and anything you need to get your shit flying !!!


----------



## Mr_cutty_84

TTT


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONEMADE_@Oct 9 2008, 09:42 PM~11827392
> *SAY KOOLAID HYDRAULICS IM TRY TO FIND OUT IF YALL GOT SOME OF THOSE ADAPTERS FOR THE BALL JOINTS ON A  96 LINCOLN TOWN CAR AND WHAT KIND OF HOPPING SPRINGS  CAN I PUT ON THE SAME  CAR IF YA DO HAVE THIS PARTS PM ME WITH A PRICE THANKS
> *



yes they do have the ball joint extension for ur vehicle. and for u car you need to find out what spring works best with your style of setup. youll find that to be between a 3 1/2 to 4 1/2 ton springs including the 4 ton as well. just have to play around with coils


----------



## Mr_cutty_84

TTMFT 





KOOL AID


----------



## Mr_cutty_84

DO NOT FORGET KOOL-AID WILL BE AT THE VEGAS SHOW


----------



## Mr_cutty_84

TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr_cutty_84

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr_cutty_84

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr_cutty_84

hey kool-aid how was the vegas show let me know :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr_cutty_84

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr_cutty_84

TTT


----------



## Mr_cutty_84

well my impala should be done soon its at kool-aid and should pic it up friday and will be hiting the switches for all you haters out there


----------



## Mr_cutty_84

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr_cutty_84

TTMFT for mah homie kool-aid


----------



## Mr_cutty_84

TTMFT

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics




----------



## Mr_cutty_84

TTMFT 4 kool-aid


----------



## Mr_cutty_84

thank you kool-aid i really like this set up you did i my 67 impala the cutty was nice but this one you got crazy this shit is sick as hell im really happy with your work also would like to ask you for a favor please thank all the guys at your shop that work on my car and put all the hard work in to it i will recomend all the people that i can i was so happy to see they way it look the other night man i was talking about it the hole way home to my wife about it well just want to thank you and your team at kool-aid hydraulics i will yeall it out ever time i hit the switch kooooooolllll-aiiiiidddddddd well bro will see you soon to lift my sons truck thats next project here are few pics of my turnk so you guys can see what im talking about kool-aid work !!! its the SHIT !!!!


----------



## Mr_cutty_84

TTT


----------



## Mr_cutty_84

TTT


----------



## Mr_cutty_84

TTT


----------



## Mr_cutty_84

TTT


----------



## Mr_cutty_84

TTT


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Mr_cutty_84_@Oct 27 2008, 05:34 PM~11987171
> *TTT
> *


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## Mr_cutty_84

TTT


----------



## lowrider63

KOOL-AID

thank´s for help mee have a good day :biggrin: :biggrin: 
joakim / rollerz only sweden


----------



## Mr_cutty_84

TTT


----------



## 4_PLAY!

HEY KOOLAID THANKS 4 DA COMMERCIAL HOOK UP :thumbsup: JERRY LAMM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mUG5yy2DFDA


----------



## MoreBounce 805

Thats Kool shit Jerry!


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Thanks kool aid got my coils in today!


----------



## Mr_cutty_84

TTT


----------



## Mr_cutty_84

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr_cutty_84

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## caddyman93

Id like 2 rep KOOL AID hydros Ill hit ya up monday god willn


----------



## Mr_cutty_84

TTT


----------



## lowrider63




----------



## Mr_cutty_84

TTT :thumbsup:TTT :thumbsup:TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr_cutty_84

TTT


----------



## KAKALAK

I wonder who's shelf this is going to be resting on................. :0 :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

I KNOW I DONT REALLY CARE!!!


----------



## Mr_cutty_84

T :biggrin: T:biggrin: T :biggrin:


----------



## koolaid365

ttt


----------



## FantasyCustoms

oooooooooooo the frame is eye candy :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr_cutty_84

:biggrin: TTT :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY

HEY I NEED SOME FAUCET STYLE SLOWDOWNS. PAYMENT INFO AND PRICE


----------



## showlow

parts list i need, lookin for the best deal shipped...

1) full stack 4ton springs (Front)

2) set of pre-cut springs (back)

3) 9-new solenoids

4) new pre wired switchbox 8 or 10 switch

5) 2-regular donuts

6) Fittings- 2-3/8m x 3/4m straight fitting, 2- 3/8m x 3/8m elbow fitting, 2- 3/4m x 3/4m elbow fitting, 1- 3/4m x 3/4f x 3/4f T-fitting

7) 2- #6 return hose

8) 1- #9 marz. rebuild kit (seals)

9) 2- delta dump rebuild kit (oring)


----------



## Mr_cutty_84

TTT


----------



## koolaid365

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr_cutty_84

sup kool-aid i havent forgot about you i should be in your shop some time in the next week will call you see what your up too


----------



## mrsdirtyred

Slowly but surely she is comin together.. Perfection takes time.....


----------



## DIPN714

STEPPING IT UP


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

how much for a set of 3 tons and 3.5 tons shipped to 95351. i need some asap if they are are at a good price


seperate prices please


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## tcg64

:thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## koolaid365

koolaid


----------



## koolaid365




----------



## monteloco

WAZ UP KOOL AID


----------



## DIPN714

get yo stuff


----------



## southsiderider

WAS UP KOOL-AID uffin:


----------



## monteloco

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Sep 1 2009, 02:14 PM~14949452
> *get yo stuff
> *


IM TRYING BIG AL IM TRYING


----------



## caddyman93

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Sep 1 2009, 02:14 PM~14949452
> *get yo stuff
> *


Need a price on some 4 1/2 shipped to 76905 :biggrin:


----------



## koolaid365

koolaid


----------



## koolaid365

Give Kool-Aid A call To place your orders
323-864-5050


----------



## MUFASA

:wave:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics




----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Sep 1 2009, 06:52 PM~14952588
> *Need a price on some 4 1/2 shipped to 76905 :biggrin:
> *


----------



## stacklifehydraulics




----------



## stacklifehydraulics




----------



## gottie




----------



## stacklifehydraulics




----------



## 1Lethallow

TIM FROM STACK LIFE HAS BUILT US A KOOLAID PUMP SO MY 10 YEAR OLD DAUGHTER CAN DO THA DAM THING LOOKIN 4 BUMPER THANKS 2 KOOL AID AND STACK LIFE 4 THA HELP ONE LUV FROM ANDREYA AKA LIL SWITCH MASTER WILL SEE YALL AT THA NEXT STREET HOP :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yessad:


----------



## HATERHURTER28

:worship: KOOL- AID #1 IN THA GAME IF IT AINT KOOL-AID IT AIN'T RIGHT TTMFT HOMIE JUS DIP N C.C.#1 KEEP DOIN' YO THANG THAY HATE U CUZ THAY AINT U MUCH LUV HOMIE :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## koolaid365

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Aug 31 2009, 09:22 PM~14943838
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## stacklifehydraulics




----------



## stacklifehydraulics

:biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714

kool-aid alll da way


----------



## sideshowfour

Whats up KOOL-AID , i havent been there in a awhile , gotta go down there see how u guys are doing, TTT


----------



## car88

Koolaid keepin it real if you aint know


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by car88_@Dec 13 2009, 07:10 PM~15971032
> *Koolaid keepin it real if you aint know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


keepin them on their toes. :biggrin:


----------



## koolaid365

wish everyone a merry christmas and a happy new year koolaid


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Dec 17 2009, 02:30 PM~16011733
> *wish everyone a merry christmas and a happy new year koolaid
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Dec 17 2009, 03:30 PM~16011733
> *wish everyone a merry christmas and a happy new year koolaid
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## koolaid365




----------



## koolaid365

blow proof dumps are in 45.00 ea. :cheesy:


----------



## koolaid365

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Dec 10 2009, 09:04 AM~15936325
> *  kool-aid    alll da way
> *


----------



## Bad-Influnce

What size Coils work good in a town car?


----------



## SHOWTIME916

im gonna grab their white coils next week for my towncar.


----------



## NastyRedz

Blow proof? Who makes them?


----------



## Mr lowrider305

HOW MUCH FOR THE TOWNCAR EXTENSION'S!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chaio

thankz for the piston pumps kool aid!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5SMuV87vMqY


----------



## Heavy-Hitter

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 29 2009, 09:48 PM~16128426
> *HOW MUCH FOR THE TOWNCAR EXTENSION'S!!!!!!!!!!
> *


My homie bad-influnce paid $80 for his.


----------



## chaio

enybody got kool aids address ??????? something freeman st???????


----------



## str8chillen

looking to order more than just some coils but your website only shows coils!you upgrading it or where can i view your products and prices??? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## BigButta63

> _Originally posted by str8chillen_@Dec 31 2009, 04:11 PM~16146642
> *looking to order more than just some coils but your website only shows coils!you upgrading it or where can i view your products and prices??? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


DAM HOMIE I WAS GONE ASK THE SAME THING :uh:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

call us for pars and prices (323)864-5050


----------



## str8chillen

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Dec 31 2009, 09:31 PM~16150072
> *call us for pars and prices (323)864-5050
> *


u guys open today???or gotta wait til monday??


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by str8chillen_@Jan 1 2010, 09:14 AM~16152263
> *u guys open today???or gotta wait til monday??
> *


open today and saturday too


----------



## NaptownSwangin

I NEED COILS!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Jan 1 2010, 04:50 PM~16155244
> *I NEED COILS!
> *


me too :angry:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Jan 1 2010, 09:34 PM~16157610
> *me too :angry:
> *


LMFAO........


SCROLL DOWN TO UR SIGNATURE


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Jan 2 2010, 12:34 AM~16157610
> *me too :angry:
> *


:yessad:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

champion's use kool aid coils :0


----------



## eastbay_drop

whats up kool aid, thanks again for lettin us keep the cars at the shop saturday night!














congrats big al


----------



## eastbay_drop

kool aid coils


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Jan 5 2010, 12:57 AM~16187955
> *whats up kool aid, thanks again for lettin us keep the cars at the shop saturday night!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> congrats big al
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BIG ALS CAR LOOKS GOOD TO ALL THE PEOPLE THAT HATED ON HIM FOR BRINGING HIS CAR TO STREET FAME SD.... THATS WHAT THEY GET!!!! HE TOOK THAT!!!! CONGRATS BIG AL!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 5 2010, 12:24 AM~16188166
> *BIG ALS CAR LOOKS GOOD TO ALL THE PEOPLE THAT HATED ON HIM FOR BRINGING HIS CAR TO STREET FAME SD....  THATS WHAT THEY GET!!!!  HE TOOK THAT!!!!  CONGRATS BIG AL!! :thumbsup:
> *


X2.......But still kinda ugly though :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Jan 4 2010, 03:06 PM~16181017
> *champion's use kool aid coils  :0
> *


 :0 :0 Congrats!!.....nice talkn to u out there


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 5 2010, 01:50 AM~16188454
> *X2.......But still kinda ugly though :biggrin:
> *


x3


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 5 2010, 01:50 AM~16188454
> *X2.......But still kinda ugly though :biggrin:
> *


no its really ugly now its got gull wing fenders :0


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Jan 4 2010, 06:06 PM~16181017
> *champion's use kool aid coils  :0
> *


Any word or ETA? My homie gots some MBQ, but I ain't tryna to fuck with them....


----------



## koolaid365

good job team koolaid 2 belts big al koolaid la gin stacklife koolaid nor cal cuba koolaid sd just dip n compton support and club brothers just dip n riverside and victorville brothers thanks al koolaid coils the best coils in soon will post when here koolaid. :cheesy:  :roflmao: :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## koolaid365

special thanks too chaio go job bro koolaid


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

every one needs kool aid coils :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Jan 5 2010, 03:30 PM~16192666
> *Any word or ETA? My homie gots some MBQ, but I ain't tryna to fuck with them....
> *


they cool for the back end


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

:0


----------



## stacklifehydraulics




----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Jan 15 2010, 10:52 AM~16299103
> *
> *


Bout to slap these MBQ in... 

We will see how they compare...

Unbiased review coming soon.... :cheesy:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Jan 15 2010, 06:02 PM~16304010
> *Bout to slap these MBQ in...
> 
> We will see how they compare...
> 
> Unbiased review coming soon.... :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Jan 5 2010, 09:51 PM~16197015
> *special thanks too chaio go job bro koolaid
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: kool aid!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714

[/quote]


----------



## Mr. MS Roller

whats the best hop spring that will work on a town car


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

kool aid coils


----------



## lowrider 4 life

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Jan 18 2010, 11:34 PM~16333737
> *kool aid coils
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics




----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by Mr. MS Roller_@Jan 16 2010, 02:17 PM~16310405
> *whats the best hop spring that will work on a town car
> *


U WANT THE GRAY ONES;;$130.00 A PAIR


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

what happen to web site


----------



## djdvl666

you guys have 4 1/2 tons in stock yet?


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jan 19 2010, 02:07 PM~16338769
> *U  WANT THE GRAY ONES;;$130.00  A PAIR
> *


In stock? PM me payment info


----------



## cutty boi

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Jan 29 2010, 10:47 AM~16451125
> *you guys have 4 1/2 tons in stock yet?
> *


X2


----------



## djdvl666

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Jan 29 2010, 12:47 PM~16451125
> *you guys have 4 1/2 tons in stock yet?
> *


million dollar question for alot of folk


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Jan 30 2010, 01:09 AM~16457371
> *million dollar question for alot of folk
> *


ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Jan 15 2010, 06:02 PM~16304010
> *Bout to slap these MBQ in...
> 
> We will see how they compare...
> 
> Unbiased review coming soon.... :cheesy:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 3 2010, 08:33 PM~16502859
> *:dunno:
> *


Still 17 degrees out east pimp. 

The oil in the pumps don't work too well in gel form. :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

sunny 72 today :biggrin: 
















but still no coils yet


----------



## stacklifehydraulics




----------



## 82 Q-Deville

HOW MUCH FOR A 3 PUMP SETUP


----------



## DIPN714

coils in feb 26 come get them


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DanielDucati

:cheesy: 


>


[/quote]


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Feb 13 2010, 11:38 AM~16600957
> *coils in feb 26  come get them
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714

> :cheesy:


[/quote]


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Feb 13 2010, 08:38 AM~16600957
> *coils in feb 26  come get them
> *


Heard lot bout these coils. Wanna find out for myself. How much for some 4 tons shipped to 78617?....


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

3 3/4 or 4 1/2 no 4 ton


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Feb 17 2010, 08:42 AM~16638892
> *3 3/4 or 4 1/2  no 4 ton
> *


Even better wit 4.5's....


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Feb 13 2010, 10:38 AM~16600957
> *coils in feb 26  come get them
> *



YOU GONNA HAVE THEM 4 3/4 TON SILVER ONES?I WANT A SET ,OR MAYBE A WHITE SET


----------



## DIPN714

YEA COILS FOR THE WHOLE WORLD;;OK


----------



## DIPN714

KOOL-AID COILS ARE IN


----------



## koolaid365

some coils are in today 4 1/2 ton silver 4 1/2 black pre cuts raw :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Feb 19 2010, 12:51 PM~16662569
> *some coils are in today 4 1/2 ton silver 4 1/2 black pre cuts raw :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DIPN714

:biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Feb 18 2010, 08:00 PM~16655575
> *YEA  COILS  FOR  THE  WHOLE  WORLD;;OK
> *


----------



## DIPN714

> :cheesy:


[/quote]


----------



## Indio123

Hey bro do u guys have any # 11 gears in stock. :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Mar 2 2010, 06:20 PM~16775599
> *Hey bro do u guys have any # 11 gears in stock.  :biggrin:
> *


yes sir got gears in


----------



## MUFASA

THANKS FOR THE COILS KOOLAID :thumbsup:


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 4 2010, 03:51 PM~16797019
> *yes  sir  got  gears  in
> *


u shold have number in sig so i can call..


----------



## koolaid365

1 323 864 5050


----------



## Indio123

:biggrin: hey koolaid did you get them number 11 gears in i need 2 asap


----------



## ABEL760

WHAT UP KOOLAID...I HAVE ANOTHER LIST FOR YOU HOMEY :biggrin: ..THANKS FOR THE VIDEO BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 4 2010, 02:56 PM~16797054
> *THANKS FOR THE COILS KOOLAID :thumbsup:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics




----------



## SAD DOGG

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Sep 1 2009, 06:22 AM~14943838
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


my friend Charly 64 set up freshened up by KOOL AID

KOOL AID WORLDWIDE !!!





i ll need some stuff for my 62 rag soon, we ll call you for that


----------



## DIPN714

az


----------



## DIPN714

:0


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Mar 6 2010, 04:35 PM~16814685
> *1 323 864 5050
> *


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Mar 6 2010, 05:35 PM~16814685
> *1 323 864 5050
> *


:wave:


----------



## TCaddy

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 17 2010, 10:07 PM~16923389
> *:wave:
> *


Is this a direct line to you guys.?


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by TCaddy_@Mar 18 2010, 12:04 AM~16924011
> *Is this a direct line to you guys.?
> *


Im not with Kool aid.I was just saying hi to him but ya thats his number.


----------



## Indio123

What's up koolaid thanks 4 the coils there working nice. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd

u guys still carry 3/4 ton springs?


----------



## DIPN714

BEAR</span>


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 18 2010, 12:31 PM~16928051
> *BEAR</span>
> *


----------



## OG LIL ABEL

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TCaddy

Yoooo whats the prices on setups.?


----------



## OG LIL ABEL




----------



## DIPN714

KOOL AID ELCO WILL BE IN SANDIEGO THIS SUNDAY PUTING IT DOWN FOR THE STREETS;;WHO SAID IT;;COME CHECK IT OUT;;ITS FREE;;


----------



## koolaid365

big al sunday sd lets do this


----------



## DIPN714

big inches ;;only if u like;;street cars 4 bats single pump


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714

[








the rims are 20 inch candt red marboliz and for sale ;;;check out the low pros ;;supper low;;


----------



## DIPN714

these are 4 u 365


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714

\kool aid shop does wonders


----------



## DIPN714

:biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714

sandiego hop;;kool aid in da house
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fulU1bjWtX0


----------



## makahaboyz

team hi-low they hard to beat!!


----------



## koolaid365

really :0


----------



## MUFASA

:0 :0


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by makahaboyz_@Apr 30 2010, 10:15 AM~17351310
> *team hi-low they hard to beat!!
> *


better go find a hi low thread and stay there :wow:


----------



## daLOWLOW

some nice work in here guys keep it up!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714

kool aid gona take over the hole world of low rideing;;who said it


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Apr 30 2010, 09:37 AM~17351018
> *sandiego hop;;kool aid in da house
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fulU1bjWtX0
> *


----------



## DIPN714

<span style='color:red'>hop like this;;just click and see for ur self
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fulU1bjWtX0


----------



## DIPN714

check out this one kool aid this is for you;;putting ur name out there
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u3r9FqT7Pz8


----------



## DIPN714

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u3r9FqT7Pz8


----------



## DIPN714

:biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714

:0


----------



## DIPN714

:0


----------



## chaio

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Kool-ade just got the gift for my son, Thank marty and you ,Oh yea Jess said wad up TOO.....























chippers :biggrin:


----------



## koolaid365

your welcome i will let her know koolaid :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

:biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@May 5 2010, 06:42 PM~17403369
> *:biggrin:
> *


ur doing how many inches now;;u ready for san berdino


----------



## DIPN714

4 sale
































http://i952.photobucket.com/albums/ae5/46fordtk/KOOLAIDPARTS006.jpg[
lincoln 4 sale


----------



## DIPN714

parts 4 saLE


----------



## DIPN714

PARTS


----------



## DIPN714

GOT COILS


----------



## DIPN714

WHAT U NEED??????????????/323 8645050


----------



## DIPN714

:biggrin:


----------



## koolaid365

:biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd

i need me a shirt homies


----------



## stacklifehydraulics




----------



## OVERTIME

what size [tonnage] are the black coils and what size are the grey coils ?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@May 11 2010, 06:51 PM~17459115
> *what size [tonnage] are the black coils and what size are the grey coils ?
> *


4.5 black 4.75 silver


----------



## radicalkingz

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@May 11 2010, 01:53 PM~17455375
> *:biggrin:
> *


what up


----------



## low_g

nice :0


----------



## monteloco

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@May 11 2010, 08:16 AM~17452683
> *4 sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i952.photobucket.com/albums/ae5/46fordtk/KOOLAIDPARTS006.jpg[
> lincoln 4 sale
> [/b][/quote]
> WAS UP BIG AL & KOOL AID*


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@May 11 2010, 08:16 AM~17452683
> *4 sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i952.photobucket.com/albums/ae5/46fordtk/KOOLAIDPARTS006.jpg[
> lincoln 4 sale
> [/b][/quote]*


----------



## DIPN714

[4 sale</span>
<img src=\'http://i952.photobucket.com/albums/ae5/46fordtk/KOOLAIDPARTS019.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i952.photobucket.com/albums/ae5/46fordtk/KOOLAIDPARTS010.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i952.photobucket.com/albums/ae5/46fordtk/KOOLAIDPARTS009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i952.photobucket.com/albums/ae5/46fordtk/KOOLAIDPARTS008.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
http://i952.photobucket.com/albums/ae5/46fordtk/KOOLAIDPARTS006.jpg[
lincoln 4 sale
[/quote][/SIZE]


----------



## koolaid365

thanks big al single pump 10 batterys for sale


----------



## DIPN714

PARTS
<img src=\'http://i952.photobucket.com/albums/ae5/46fordtk/KOOLAIDPARTS041.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i952.photobucket.com/albums/ae5/46fordtk/KOOLAIDPARTS042.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i952.photobucket.com/albums/ae5/46fordtk/KOOLAIDPARTS043.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i952.photobucket.com/albums/ae5/46fordtk/KOOLAIDPARTS044.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i952.photobucket.com/albums/ae5/46fordtk/KOOLAIDPARTS046.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i952.photobucket.com/albums/ae5/46fordtk/KOOLAIDPARTS047.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i952.photobucket.com/albums/ae5/46fordtk/KOOLAIDPARTS046.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i952.photobucket.com/albums/ae5/46fordtk/KOOLAIDPARTS048.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i952.photobucket.com/albums/ae5/46fordtk/KOOLAIDPARTS050.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
[/quote]</span>


----------



## lrocky2003




----------



## DIPN714

just make the check out to kool aid now


----------



## DIPN714

:0


----------



## DIPN714

SALE GOING ON


----------



## DIPN714

PARTS</span>
<img src=\'http://i952.photobucket.com/albums/ae5/46fordtk/KOOLAIDPARTS041.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i952.photobucket.com/albums/ae5/46fordtk/KOOLAIDPARTS042.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i952.photobucket.com/albums/ae5/46fordtk/KOOLAIDPARTS043.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i952.photobucket.com/albums/ae5/46fordtk/KOOLAIDPARTS044.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i952.photobucket.com/albums/ae5/46fordtk/KOOLAIDPARTS046.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i952.photobucket.com/albums/ae5/46fordtk/KOOLAIDPARTS047.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i952.photobucket.com/albums/ae5/46fordtk/KOOLAIDPARTS046.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i952.photobucket.com/albums/ae5/46fordtk/KOOLAIDPARTS048.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i952.photobucket.com/albums/ae5/46fordtk/KOOLAIDPARTS050.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
[/quote]</span></span>
[/quote]


----------



## DIPN714

4 sale</span>
<img src=\'http://i952.photobucket.com/albums/ae5/46fordtk/KOOLAIDPARTS019.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i952.photobucket.com/albums/ae5/46fordtk/KOOLAIDPARTS010.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i952.photobucket.com/albums/ae5/46fordtk/KOOLAIDPARTS009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i952.photobucket.com/albums/ae5/46fordtk/KOOLAIDPARTS008.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
http://i952.photobucket.com/albums/ae5/46fordtk/KOOLAIDPARTS006.jpg[
lincoln 4 sale
[/b][/quote]</span>[/SIZE]


----------



## stacklifehydraulics




----------



## PEPSI_559

_*WAT UP ???*_

:biggrin:


----------



## PEPSI_559

_*KOOL-AID WEREZ MY ZHIRT HOMIE??? B DOWN THERE ZOON ALMOZT DONE WIT HER..*_


----------



## hot wheels

WHAT UP KHOOL AID!!!


----------



## AINT NUTTIN TC

> [/SIZE]


[/color]
[/quote]
LOOKIN GOOD KOOL AID


----------



## DIPN714

don't talk about it be about it;;get ur inches fine ur way to kool aids


----------



## radicalkingz

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@May 14 2010, 10:25 PM~17495120
> *don't talk about it  be about it;;get ur inches fine ur way to kool aids
> *


ttt


----------



## monteloco

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@May 14 2010, 09:25 PM~17495120
> *don't talk about it  be about it;;get ur inches fine ur way to kool aids
> *


----------



## 87cuttlashopper

> [4 sale</span>
> <img src=\'http://i952.photobucket.com/albums/ae5/46fordtk/KOOLAIDPARTS019.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i952.photobucket.com/albums/ae5/46fordtk/KOOLAIDPARTS010.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i952.photobucket.com/albums/ae5/46fordtk/KOOLAIDPARTS009.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i952.photobucket.com/albums/ae5/46fordtk/KOOLAIDPARTS008.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> http://i952.photobucket.com/albums/ae5/46fordtk/KOOLAIDPARTS006.jpg[
> lincoln 4 sale
> [/quote][/SIZE]
> [/quote]
> 
> Dam bro I almost threw up with that "belly" job..........use a pressure washer......look at the hammer.....ugh.


----------



## DIPN714

:cheesy:


----------



## 250/604

do you guys ship to canada i need 2 pairs of coils for my single pump im workin on


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by 250/604_@Jul 10 2010, 01:47 PM~18011511
> *do you guys ship to canada i need 2 pairs of coils for my single pump im workin on
> *


yes we do


----------



## DIPN714

blow out sale on coils this week 323-8645050


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714

:0


----------



## DIPN714

PARTS</span>
<img src=\'http://i952.photobucket.com/albums/ae5/46fordtk/KOOLAIDPARTS041.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i952.photobucket.com/albums/ae5/46fordtk/KOOLAIDPARTS042.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i952.photobucket.com/albums/ae5/46fordtk/KOOLAIDPARTS043.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i952.photobucket.com/albums/ae5/46fordtk/KOOLAIDPARTS044.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i952.photobucket.com/albums/ae5/46fordtk/KOOLAIDPARTS046.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i952.photobucket.com/albums/ae5/46fordtk/KOOLAIDPARTS047.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i952.photobucket.com/albums/ae5/46fordtk/KOOLAIDPARTS046.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i952.photobucket.com/albums/ae5/46fordtk/KOOLAIDPARTS048.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i952.photobucket.com/albums/ae5/46fordtk/KOOLAIDPARTS050.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
[/quote]</span></span>
[/quote]


----------



## johndmonster

Just left there shop and just like clockwork they took care of my needs 
thank you


----------



## koolaid365

koolaid thank you


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Jul 21 2010, 07:08 PM~18106149
> *koolaid thank you
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## stacklifehydraulics




----------



## DIPN714

da city of compton
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=anm0_WS9Mz8


----------



## Nasty

how much for a set of 8's chromed and a set of 12's?


----------



## DIPN714

:biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jul 31 2010, 02:26 PM~18194454
> *how much for a set of 8's chromed and a set of 12's?
> *


:dunno:


----------



## rollin-hard




----------



## DIPN714

kool aid hydraulics


----------



## L4LRIDERS

NEED TO C IF U HAVE ANY HEAVY DUTY MOTORS AND IF SO HOW MUCH SHIPPED TO TX


----------



## trealcha

how much for two pair of those chrome coils in that pic shipped to oklahoma 74110


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## BIGGATO799




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## stacklifehydraulics

:biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

opening soon in the 209


----------



## 1downkat

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Aug 7 2010, 07:56 AM~18251441
> *opening soon in the 209
> *


 :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## 80cutty

whats a good tonnage to run in a 4dr caddy 1990.with single piston to the nose at 72 volts.


----------



## rollin-hard




----------



## DIPN714

ttt


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Aug 12 2010, 08:15 AM~18291846
> *
> *


hey bro do yall have any seal kits for older marz gearhead the ones with the clear heart shaped seal


----------



## koolaid365

no waiting for some


----------



## koolaid365

:roflmao:


----------



## radicalkingz

ttmft for koolaid


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

yu guys dont answer phones.


----------



## koolaid365

call today


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Aug 18 2010, 05:14 AM~18341092
> * call today
> *


----------



## GoodTimes317

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Aug 17 2010, 11:47 PM~18339666
> *yu guys dont answer phones.
> *



x2 on this. Ive been calling and messenging yall for some blocks and backing plates and aint heard nothing back whats up with that?


----------



## bluburban

Need a price on some 4 1/2 tons and 5 tons shipped to tx 79045


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by 1986Oscar_@Aug 18 2010, 09:19 PM~18347513
> *x2 on this. Ive been calling and messenging yall for some blocks and backing plates and aint heard nothing back whats up with that?
> *


I WAS GONNA RUN THERE STUFF IN MY CADDY, WAS WAITING, CALLING, LEAVING MESSAGES, FINALLY JUST GAVE UP. 

WORKED OUT, CAUSE I AM NOT GONNA HOP MY CADDY NOW


----------



## DIPN714

:biggrin:


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Aug 19 2010, 11:18 AM~18352526
> *:biggrin:
> *


whats happy they dont answer the phone to get money????


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

i need to give kool aid some money but they do not answer the phone?????


----------



## 87cuttlashopper

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Aug 12 2010, 03:01 PM~18294807
> *hey bro do yall have any seal kits for older marz gearhead the ones with the clear heart shaped seal
> *


I got some homies email me at [email protected]


----------



## Big Worm

Kool-aid good peeps .....


----------



## dignity

what type of merchandise do you carry besides the coils i'm looking to upgrade,
but i would like to purchase 2 complete set ups> any ideas and do you have a price list that maybe you can pm me. :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714

:0








this ids how we do it at kool aids;;323-8645050


----------



## DIPN714

323 864-5050 we got all parts in stock now;;end of summer blow out sale just ask kool aid


----------



## Mr.Eriko




----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by dignity_@Aug 23 2010, 04:17 PM~18386292
> *what type of merchandise do you carry besides the coils i'm looking to upgrade,
> but i would like to purchase 2 complete set ups> any ideas and do you have a price list that maybe you can pm me. :biggrin:
> *


We have koolaid in stock aswell hit us up anytime!! 972 513 3752 we are in Irving tx.


----------



## DIPN714

MAKE UR CAR JUMP LIKE THE ELCO WE GOT EVERTHING U NEED IN STOCK


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

ive called ten times who has parts on the west coast?????


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Aug 24 2010, 12:18 PM~18393944
> *WHAT U B LOOKING FOR BRO;;;PM ME AND I WILL SEE THAT U GET IT</span>*


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Aug 24 2010, 02:07 PM~18394827
> *[/size]
> WHAT U  B LOOKING FOR BRO;;;PM ME AND I WILL SEE THAT U GET IT
> *


----------



## Done Deal

I remember that Pink Frame If I'm Correct it us to be a Right hand steering....The reason for the custom bridge was for the Cylinders & Coils to sit completly inside the cylinder domes and allow the car to lay on its rear bumper...The MBQ's got nothing to do with it any coils worked good on it since Regals do'nt lay on the rear this was the first 1 to do so....Vincent "Bird"Villagrana was the Original guy who started the project but had a Bad Fall out with the Owner of the frame and busted a ghost on him along with his Frame.....do'nt belive me i have pics of that same frame when it was back in a shop in Paramount and ended up in the I.E and was at Nunez Wheels & Tires for a while until they pushed it out to the street and was stollen from Nunez Shop....He's Busting out in 2011 with his Regal Exact same frame As the pink 1 But all Squared molded not rounded with the same Bridge on it and right Hand Steering....He's putting it down With the SONS OF SOUL C.C So look out 4 him in the future.


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Aug 25 2010, 02:11 PM~18403684
> *
> *


 good looking kool aid thanks :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Aug 25 2010, 04:50 PM~18405503
> *good looking kool aid thanks :biggrin:
> *


so do u waNT DA COILS>????


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714

:biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## koolaid365

good stuff


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Nov 15 2010, 03:36 PM~19074110
> *good stuff
> *


Kool-aid where u been foo :biggrin:


----------



## koolaid365

lock up


----------



## GoodTimes317

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Nov 15 2010, 05:04 PM~19074882
> *lock up
> *


Wow... So now if i call, you'll answer? LoL


----------



## Dee68

Much luv to u Mr. Kool-Aid.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by LowriderLobo_@Nov 16 2010, 11:48 AM~19082413
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DIPN714

> <img src=\'http://img832.imageshack.us/img832/204/carshow1frnt.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://img517.imageshack.us/img517/9296/carshow1bk.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> NEW FLYER!!!
> I look forward to this.
Click to expand...


----------



## DIPN714

DA NEWS YEARS SPECIAL GOING DOWN;;;CHECK IN;;;PRICES U WONT BELEIVE;;JUST SAY BIG AL SAID IT


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Aug 25 2010, 05:26 PM~18405835
> *<img src=\'http://i607.photobucket.com/albums/tt151/elco1985/rulerewlco.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Dec 8 2010, 09:07 AM~19271522
> *
> *


get it n old man :biggrin: how u doo's


----------



## stacklifehydraulics




----------



## stacklifehydraulics




----------



## stacklifehydraulics




----------



## stacklifehydraulics




----------



## stacklifehydraulics




----------



## GoodTimes317

For real man.. Sup on some kool aid pumps.. I want these things bad. Nobody has em in the midwest and im trying to represent.. But never get an answer


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714

NEW YEARS DAY,,,,SO U ALL BETTER GET READY;GONA BUT SOME U NO WHAT;;


----------



## DIPN714

WANT SOME GET SOME;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;


----------



## flakes23

Is kool laid still open for biz? Gotta friend that wants some pumps.


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

> _Originally posted by flakes23_@Feb 7 2011, 10:33 PM~19813506
> *Is kool laid still open for biz? Gotta friend that wants some pumps.
> *


last tyme i talked to them they just sold coils


----------



## flakes23

> _Originally posted by 83lac-va-beach_@Feb 7 2011, 10:43 PM~19813659
> *last tyme i talked to them they just sold coils
> *


So no more pumps at all?


----------



## koolaid365

:roflmao:


----------



## O.G. Bobby Johnson

kool-aid :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Mar 17 2011, 05:55 PM~20115752
> *:roflmao:
> *


Look at that Kool-Ade, they hatin cuz you chillin for a bit....Thanks homie, for the Trade out on them parts !!!! Keep your head up G...And Tell Marty Thanks


----------



## UCETAH

SALT LAKE UTAH


----------



## koolaid365

BEAT THIS FREE HYDRO PARTS 1 323 864 5050


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Mar 23 2011, 11:00 AM~20160457
> *BEAT THIS FREE HYDRO PARTS 1 323 864 5050
> *


pm sent big homie :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714

WHAT RON I C U STILL HOLDING DOWN VEGAS;;;;;;BIG AL SAID IT


----------



## DIPN714

:biggrin:


----------



## koolaid365

koolaid and napa auto


----------



## koolaid365

koolaid365 said:


> koolaid and napa auto


 :rofl:


----------



## DIPN714

:h5:


----------



## koolaid365

COMPTON COLLEGE 11 20 2011 SHOW AND HOP FREE ENTRY 25.00 TO SHOW OR HOP CAR :h5:


----------



## DIPN714

HOP AT KOOL AIDS NOV 1ST THANKGIVEN FOOD DRIVE;;BRING 2 CANS AND GET IN FREE;;;BIG AL SAID IT


----------



## koolaid365

TTT:cheesy:


----------



## Don Pedro

Originally Posted by *rgarcia15928*











*United Dreams Car Club**Yuma**, Az**Car Hop Rules and Regulations**Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​

OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: 1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM.*

*-EL CAMINOS WILL BE IN THE CAR CATEGORIES-*

*Coronado** Customs will be the official car hop judges.*

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________



*Coronado Customs will be judging the car & truck hop and rulings will be final! If you have any questions send me a pm or call 928-580-8196.*​
*Coronado Customs! Yuma,Az 
Hydraulic parts sales, service, installs, chrome 928-580-8196

Black Magic Hydraulics DISTRIBUTOR For Southwest Arizona, California 928-580-8196

Arizona's only Del Toro Bladder Pump Distributor and user since 1999'*​


----------



## koolaid365

DIPN714 said:


> HOP AT KOOL AIDS NOV 1ST THANKGIVEN FOOD DRIVE;;BRING 2 CANS AND GET IN FREE;;;BIG AL SAID IT lets do this nov 1 2011
> [/QUOT:rimshot:E]


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Check ij r pm bro thanks


----------



## DIPN714

koolaid365 said:


> DIPN714 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOP AT KOOL AIDS NOV 1ST THANKGIVEN FOOD DRIVE;;BRING 2 CANS AND GET IN FREE;;;BIG AL SAID IT lets do this nov 1 2011
> [/QUOT:rimshot:E]
> 
> 
> 
> :h5::buttkick:
Click to expand...


----------



## DIPN714

:drama:


----------



## koolaid365

its going down tonight at koolaid shop 10230 freeman ave sfs ca 90670 cand food drive and hop taco tue is back:drama:


----------



## DIPN714

[QUOTE=koolaid365;14747120]its going down tonight at koolaid shop 10230 freeman ave sfs ca 90670 cand food drive and hop taco tue is back:drama:[/QUOTE]
koolaid said it;;;;;;;;;;WOW


----------



## DIPN714

koolaid365 said:


> TTT:cheesy:


:h5:


----------



## koolaid365

thanks for the support last tue next hop in two weeks lets double what we did last tue no cops no hating just a lot of fun see u in two weeks koolaid also DONT FORGET ABOUT GIVING BACK CAN FOOD DRIVE EVERY DAY CAN IN FRONT OF BUILDING 10230 FREEMAN SFS CA 90670 1 323 864 5050 THANKS ALL KOOLAID:thumbsup:


----------



## koolaid365

koolaid365 said:


> thanks for the support last tue next hop in two weeks lets double what we did last tue no cops no hating just a lot of fun see u in two weeks koolaid also DONT FORGET ABOUT GIVING BACK CAN FOOD DRIVE EVERY DAY CAN IN FRONT OF BUILDING 10230 FREEMAN SFS CA 90670 1 323 864 5050 THANKS ALL KOOLAID:thumbsup:


11 15 2011


----------



## koolaid365

hop and cand food drive tue 11 15 2011 at koolaids shop:thumbsup:


----------



## GT~PLATING

[h=2]







HOP & CAR WASH FUNDRAISER IN PALMDALE 11/19[/h]_







FUNDRAISER BY HOW HIGH & ALL STARS, GOOD TIMES & DENA 4 LIFE_
How high Hydraulics,Good Times, Dena 4 Life Car Clubs will be having a fundraiser Hop & Car wash all proceeds will go to big Johns family in this time of need. Big Johns son is having surgery and he's always been out there in the streets and shows putting it down for the people and keeping the hop game active in the streets let's all get together and put this down for the homie and give a little back during this time.

WE ARE HAViNG A CAR WASH SAT N0V 19TH 2011 FR0M 10.00 AM - 2.00 PM AT 
SKY BURGER 1824 E PALMDALE BLVD PALMDALE CA 93550

ALS0 WERE HAViNG A H0P AFTER DA CAR WASH FR0M 2.00 PM-? 45318 SiERRA HWY & AVE I LANCASTER CA 93534
F0R H0PPERS 0NLY $25.00 PER CAR & $5.00 AT DA GATE F0R WLK iNS ALL PR0CEEDS F0R BiG j0HN & HiS S0N.

F00D & DRiNKS WiLL BE S0LD AT DA H0P.

ANY QUESTi0NS FEEL FREE T0 CALL;
PEL0N GT S0 CAL ViCE PRESiDENT 818.307.0134
DARRELL DENA F0R LiFE PRES 626.399.7861​


----------



## DIPN714

:thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE

Thanks again for the shirt TTT


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Hello there MR.kOOLAid **

Just stoppin by to say....*










*ALso...Nice video * 






*Have a great day.!!!! ** TTYL*


----------



## koolaid365

this is the bussiness koolaid sunday hop and can food drive for the needy ones lets make it bigger than tue hop koolaid :yes:


----------



## DIPN714

koolaid365 said:


> this is the bussiness koolaid sunday hop and can food drive for the needy ones lets make it bigger than tue hop koolaid :yes:[/QUOTE





koolaid365 said:


> ]
> :drama:


----------



## DIPN714

http://youtu.be/VeMLNlurPOM


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## DIPN714

:wave:


----------



## DIPN714

:drama:


----------



## koolaid365

3 1/2 ton koolaid white coils are in now


----------



## 1downkat

koolaid365 said:


> 3 1/2 ton koolaid white coils are in now


Mine are on the way good lookin out :thumbsup:


----------



## mrsdirtyred

koolaid365 said:


> 3 1/2 ton koolaid white coils are in now


coils are back big homie


----------



## koolaid365

yes sir :bowrofl:


----------



## DIPN714

white coils are in stock;;;;;;kool aid said it


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

koolaid ttt


----------



## DIPN714

HARBOR RIDER said:


> koolaid ttt


:wave:


----------



## Pjay

DIPN714 said:


> :wave:


:wave::wave:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Silvers?


----------



## DIPN714

HARBOR RIDER said:


> koolaid ttt


----------



## 808cutlass

How much for white coils shipped to 96707?


----------



## DIPN714

getting back too da bumper


----------



## DIPN714

:h5:


----------



## koolaid365

ha ha


----------



## Valleyriders818

ATTENTION ALL CAR CLUBS
NORTH HOLLYWOOD CRUISE NIGHT & HOP
DECEMBER 17TH 2011 7PM-11:30PM
6355 BELLINGHAM AVE 
NORTH HOLLYWOOD CA,
AT THIS LOCATION YOU CAN DROP TRAILERS & HOP NOBODY TRIPS
HERE ARE PICS OF THE PARKING LOT


----------



## 559karlo

How much shipped to 93291 whites....


----------



## MUFASA

:nicoderm:


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714

:h5:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

DIPN714 said:


>


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Chris! When u getting silvers again?


----------



## mrsdirtyred

ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA said:


>


car is damn near done my wife will hit the streets hard


----------



## DIPN714

:drama:


----------



## Don Pedro

_Happy Holidays from the Coronado Customs family.















_​


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52

TTT !!


----------



## DIPN714

:h5:


----------



## koolaid365

chrome delta dumps landed last night koolaid 1 323 864 5050


----------



## DIPN714

koolaid365 said:


> chrome delta dumps landed last night koolaid 1 323 864 5050


:h5:


----------



## koolaid365

test big al car 10:00 am monday come see 120 inches :fool2:


----------



## AzsMostHated

Post a video


----------



## koolaid365

just hop car comfirm 120.00:worship:


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## fidecaddy

need some 16 comp cylinder and accumulators shipped to 93901


----------



## koolaid365

1 323 864 5050 call me


----------



## DIPN714

:thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714

CUM GET YO GEARS;;GOT THEM ALL


----------



## DIPN714

GOT ALL COMPT MOTORS IN STALK
















GOT INNER TUBES ALSO


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714

EVERTHING IN STOCK


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714

SUMMER SALE


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714

STRESS POINTS


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714

NEW RULER;;


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## BAYTOWNSLC

DIPN714 said:


>


How much for motor caps?


----------



## DIPN714

$$20.00 PLUS SHIPPING


----------



## koolaid365

san deigo july 29 2012 lowriderfest be there


----------



## DIPN714

:thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714

ON DECK HYDRAULICS;;323-8645050


----------



## 352cutty86

How much are the #11 gears running?


----------



## THEE805RAIDER

B.M. FAT STICKS 8" FAT STICKS.. shipped to 93455..


----------



## DIPN714

:thumbsup:


----------



## koolaid365

ADEX AND ADEL 2 IN STOCK ON DECK AT IT AGAIN 1 323 864 5050 CANDLES ALSO :h5:


----------



## DIPN714

koolaid365 said:


> ADEX AND ADEL 2 IN STOCK ON DECK AT IT AGAIN 1 323 864 5050 CANDLES ALSO :h5:


EVERTHING IN STOCK;;;U NAME IT WE GOT IT


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

How much for silver 4 1/2


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

Opportunist! is the word for today


----------



## koolaid365

pm sent ON DECK 1323 864 5050


----------



## DIPN714

on deck fellows


----------



## lt dan

To the top with kool-aid all day


----------



## DIPN714

ALL DAY EVERY DAY


----------



## DIPN714

to test solinoid
FROM MY POST A FEW PAGES BACK


Remove the cable going to your motor or from your solenoid bank to your batteries.

Probe either side of each solenoid and have someone tap your switches to that bank.

use a 12volt bulb tester ($4.99 or less) or simply use a multi meter on cont.

If the bulb is lit only when the switch is hit = good
If the bulb is always lit no matter what = STUCK CLOSED (replace)
If the bulb will not light no matter what = STUCK OPEN (replace)

REPLACE BULB LIT OR NOT LIT WITH BEEPS IF USING A METER


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

Today's word is volumizing


----------



## 1SEXY80

CARNALES UNIDOS Super Benefit Car Show Aug 26th 2012 _*



Carnales Unidos: *_Proudly invites and welcomes all car clubs, all solo riders, and all customized car enthusiasts to our Annual Benefit Super Car Show held at the *Kern County Fairgrounds Sunday* *August 26th 2012.
*(See Flyer For Roll In & Show Times)


This year's shows proceeds will be benefiting the *Police Activities League* which is a non-profit charitable organization which concentrates on providing kids with opportunities to be involved with programs in education, athletics, and social development. 
*Special Attractions:* 

*LA's Finest Cholo DJ*, Presenting the Talent Show And Keeping The Crowd Entertained With Some Of The Best Old School And New School Jams.
*Live Band *Sponsored By Insanity Truck Club
*Youth Boxing Matches *Future champs (kidsboxing club) will be in the ring boxing their little hearts out for their fans and their families. 
*UFC Matches* Team nightmare of Bakersfield MMA & boxing gym will be there grinding out some UFC mixed martial arts fights.
*Bako Bullyz* Bully Dog Show Will Be Showing Some Of The Finest Dogs From Through Out The State 
*NFL Red Zone *3 Big Screen TVs Will Be Playing Your Favorite NFL games Throughout The Day.
*Bounce Houses *By EG Jumpers For The Kids To Enjoy.
*Food And Drink Vendors* Will Be There So Come Hungry!!!! 
*Exhibition Hop *Sponsored By Back Yard Boogie Car Club
_*Carnales Unidos *_Wouldn't Be Who We Are Today Without The Support From The Community And Everyone Who Has Helped Us Throughout The Years From Our First Show Held In 1977 Until Now. Thank You, *Carnales Unidos*. 
Any show questions call *Harvey* @ 661.340.1207 booth and vendor info call *Andrew* @ 661.340.6636
​


----------



## DIPN714

:thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714

AND THATS NOT BUMPER


----------



## DIPN714

AND IT BROKE;;;;BOTTOM DRIVERS SIDE ARM


----------



## DIPN714

GOT COILS?


----------



## DIPN714

ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA said:


>


:h5:


----------



## koolaid365

1 323 864 5050 ON DECK HYDROS :naughty:


----------



## DIPN714

what it do;;;on deck hydraulics;;get yo parts now and b a winner;;323-8645050


----------



## individualsbox

pm me a price on 8 of these black end style motors


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## PISTONPUMP-1

DO YOU HAVE THE NEW STYLE MARZOCCHI O RING SEALS WITH THE RED HEART SHAPE IN STOCK? IF SO, HOW MUCH?


----------



## DIPN714

:thumbsup:call an place ur order if ur serious;;;323-8645050


----------



## DIPN714

individualsbox said:


> pm me a price on 8 of these black end style motors


pm sent


----------



## DIPN714

:h5:


----------



## DIPN714

morning


----------



## MUFASA

DIPN714 said:


> morning


C U SATURDAY :wave:


----------



## DIPN714

:h5:


----------



## Ole School 97

83lac-va-beach said:


> How much for silver 4 1/2


Need to price shipped to 89156?


----------



## DIPN714

;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;BIG AL ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*IT'S OFFICIAL..

THE AFTER HOP HAS BEEN MOVED 

TO THE UNION PLAZA

CASINO/HOTEL

1 MAIN ST.LAS VEGAS,NV 89101

SO SEE YOU ALL THERE

MONDAY THE 15TH OF OCTOBER...

2PM TO MIDNITE.. 5$ TO GET IN

FOOD & DRINKS WILL BE FOR SALE..

AND PLEASE LEAVE ALL THE DRAMA AT HOME.. 

SECURITY WILL BE STRICKLY INFORCED..*


----------



## DIPN714

how much cash u given out mr, ron


----------



## DIPN714

DIPN714 said:


> ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;BIG AL ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


wow;;las vegas;;;anybody got an extra 70 gallons of gas they want to donate???


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop




----------



## Chris1

I need medium coils for a Nissan truck or how heavy of a mini coil can I get


----------



## DIPN714

Chris1 said:


> I need medium coils for a Nissan truck or how heavy of a mini coil can I get


give a call;;;;;;;;;323-8645050


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## face108

how much a battery charger kool aid? and how many can it charge at a time?


----------



## koolaid365

whats new CBM HYDRAULICS 1 323 864 5050


----------



## Rico63

If u ain't got no KOOL AID u make $uga water !!!! $UGA WATER HYDROS !!!!!


----------



## DIPN714

koolaid365 said:


> whats new CBM HYDRAULICS 1 323 864 5050


:thumbsup:


----------



## koolaid365

were my cash man


----------



## koolaid365

HEAVY


----------



## DIPN714

:thumbsup:


----------



## tru2thagame

]


----------



## DJ Englewood

:nicoderm:


----------

